# Destin 1-4 April



## Kozman (Jan 11, 2008)

I'll be down at the Ft Benning Rec Area in Destin from 1 to 4 April doing some fishing and maybe, just maybe, drinking a fews beers.

I am planning on doing some bay fishing, offshore (weather and waves permitting), crabbing, floundering, you name it.

If anyone is interested in meeting up, drop me a line. 

My wife and 2 boys (18 and 14) will be with me. Should be fun.

Tim


----------



## Speckulater (Mar 17, 2008)

maybe I can assist ? what's up? I have a 21' bay boat, always looking for an opportunity to go fishing.I moved to the Destin area about two years ago and know enough to be dangerous!

Holler at me.


----------

